# Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?



## Kandaules (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

im März diesen Jahres war ich in Nordholland im Bungalowpark "De Vlietlanden" angeln.

Dort habe ich folgende Übergangsgenehmigung und Broschüre erhalten:
















Zu Hause habe ich mir anschließend den VISpas in "kreditkartenform" besorgt:






Hier noch das Schreiben dazu:






Da ich ja so gar kein holländisch spreche würde es mich schon interessieren wo in Holland ich nun noch in diesem Jahr angeln darf? In ganz Nordholland?

Ich möchte nämlich im September/Oktober erneut nach Holland jedoch nicht mehr nach "De Vlietlanden".

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir kurz auf die Sprünge helfen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

In allen Gewässern, die auf den weißen Seiten im Buch stehen.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wielange diese vorläufige gültig ist.

Ansonsten gibt es hier sicherlich den ein oder anderen "Profi", der dir weiterhelfen kann.

Martin

Wenn du den ausfüllst und zurückschickst, bekommst du jedes Jahr im Dezember Post vom Verein, mit der Aufforderung den Beitrag zu überweisen und 2 -3 Wochen später gibts den neuen Vispas für das Jahr. Klappt wirklich gut und einfach, ich bin auch seit 2007 dort Mitglied, da wir jedes Jahr von meinem Händler aus dorthinfahren. Ansonsten fische ich aber nur in der Region Groningen/Drenthe und bisher gab es keine Beschwerden, seitens der Kontolleure.Achso den Vispas hast du ja schon ok, sorry überlesen.


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Hi,
hier mal was zu durchlesen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## Kandaules (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Wenn du den ausfüllst und zurückschickst, bekommst du jedes Jahr im Dezember Post vom Verein, mit der Aufforderung den Beitrag zu überweisen und 2 -3 Wochen später gibts den neuen Vispas für das Jahr.


 
Danke für die Antwort. Wenn ich den VISpas für 2011 nicht haben möchte, muss ich denen das dann irgendwie mitteilen? Oder sehen die anhand der Nichtüberweisung, dass keiner mehr gewollt ist?

Danke

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## Kandaules (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mal was zu durchlesen.
> Gruß Udo
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
> ...


 

Danke


----------



## Nanninga (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Du solltest rechtzeitig kündigen, weil Du ja gleichzeitig eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft erworben hast.

Sonst schmeissen dir Dich, wegen ausstehender Zahlung , aus dem Verein und das macht keinen guten Eindruck.

Wenn Du aber öfter in den Niederlanden angeln willst, warum willst Du dann keinen neuen Schein? Die Gewässer auf den weißen Seiten kannst Du ja immer beangeln, egal wo Du dort Urlaub machst. Es wäre ja Unsinn jedes Jahr den Verein zu wechseln.

Du kannst jedoch auch einem weiteren Verein beitreten und erhälst die Mitgliedschaft sehr viel günstiger, wenn Du nachweist, dass Du schon in einem anderen niederländischen Verein Mitglied/Lid bist.

Meistens ist der vorläufige Schein min. 4 Wochen gültig oder bis das Original (Scheckkarte) eintrifft.

*Dabei haben musst Du mindestens 3 Dinge:*
a. Personalausweis
b.Erlaubnisschein
c.Liste der Fischgewässer

Also überleg es Dir.

Für Spezielles würd ich *UDO561 *fragen, der wohnt in den Niederlanden auf einem Campingplatz und ist Holland-Spezialist. Wenn Du da vorbei kommst, bring ihm ein * Sechserpack "Krombacher"* mit, dann muss er nicht immer das NL-Bier trinken!!!"

Gruß
Nanni#h


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*



Kandaules schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Wenn ich den VISpas für 2011 nicht haben möchte, muss ich denen das dann irgendwie mitteilen? Oder sehen die anhand der Nichtüberweisung, dass keiner mehr gewollt ist?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Kandaules



Haben wir diese Zahlung vor dem 15. Mai 2010 noch nicht bekommen, nehmen wir an, das Sie nicht länger Mitglied unseres Vereins sein möchten. Dann stornieren wir Ihre Mitgliedschaft.

Mfg......... 

Ja ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem damals, denn niemand konnte mir wirklich sagen, ob ich denn nur überall fischen kann, z.B. Region Groningen/Drenthe, weils es halt am nächsten ist, also hab ich mich ein wenig mit dem ganzen befasst und jetzt weiß ich es halt und die 25 oder 26 € sind ja nichts, gerechnet an der Gewässervielfalt.So bekomme ich jedes Jahr meinen Vispas zugeschickt und alles einfach und unkompliziert.

Martin


----------



## Kandaules (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Danke für die Antworten.

Euer holländisch scheint recht gut zu sein.

Wird der neue Beitrag für 2011 auch 25 Euro betragen?

Danke

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## Nanninga (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Ich denke schon? Ich zahle 30,-€ mit Karte und Porto.Beim ersten mal hab ich 35,-€ bezahlt.#c

Nanni


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Nehm ich an, ich habe 25 + 3 € Versandkosten bezahlt, ich denke da ändert sich nicht allzuviel.

Durch das Plattdeutsch hier, vesteht man so einiges, alles andere lässt sich herausfinden

Martin


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

die vorläufige Erlaubnis (bevor der Vispas in Kartenform kommt) ist ohne wenn und aber einen Monat gültig.
Sollte die Karte nicht vorher da sein, soll die Papier-Erlaubnis dann nicht mehr gültig sein!

So wurde es mir vor 3 Wochen in Winterswijk gesagt.


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Hi,
ja , so ist es auch richtig , nach Ablauf der 4 Wochen muss !!! man das Kärtchen vorweisen können da die vorläufige Bescheinigung eben nur 4 Wochen ab Ausstellung ihre Gültigkeit behält.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kandaules (2. August 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Hallo,

ich bin es nocheinmal.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich mit dieser Angelgenehmigung auch in der Region "Groningen" angeln darf?

Aus den weissen Seiten der Broschüre werde ich nicht wirklich schlau.

Danke

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## John Doe12 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wo darf ich mit dieser Genehmigung alles angeln?*

Ja das darfst du, alle Gewässer die auf den weissen Seiten aufgeführt sind, darfst du befischen. Das Buch ist ja nach den jeweiligen Regionen unterteilt und jede Region hat halt seine Gewässer die man mit dem Vispas befischen darf.

Martin

http://www.visplanner.nl/

Da kannste mal nachschauen, das ganze in Verbindung mit Google Earth und schon findet man was zum angeln.


----------

